# Plasticol colors



## dreezle (Oct 5, 2005)

Hello there people,

This is my first post so excuse me if the question is rather stupid. I've read a lot about plasticol and it looks like this could be the ideal material for me. Now the thing is ...i made a design with different colors (cmyk on the computer) and a white border.
When i looked at the website of silver mountain i noticed that you have to pick between a number of existing colors.
Ain't there a way to use your own colors? I use flat colors and black lines so no crazy gradients.

Anyway to make things easier...here is the drawing...

http://users.pandora.be/dreezle/pictures/dreezlecopyright.jpg 

how is the best way to print this. (the green in the background is the t-shirt color)

Comments on the design are also welcome.

Greetz Dreezle


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

Silver mountain, last time I checked, does no do gradients. Your design is simple enough they should have no problem doing it.

Black, white, and three shades of blue....5 colors. If you can do away with the shading under the neckline of the mask and bottom lip that would put you at 4 colors.

Just email the design to them and they can tell you what they can do.


----------



## dreezle (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks for the tip Buddha,

I've emailed the design to them and asked them...haven't got a reply yet.
Have you worked with them before?

Dreezle


----------



## buddha (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes they do great work. If you don't hear from them just give them a call and make sure they got it. They have a very quick turnaround.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, Silver Mountain does seem to have some problems replying to email quickly, but other than that they're good.


----------



## dreezle (Oct 5, 2005)

Hey there all of you,


Just recieved a reply from silvermountain. It apears that it would be 4 colors. The shading areas could be fixed with dots. (raster) Nice of them to mention this  it's a bit cheaper this way.
Might be a good tip to save money for all of you. 

Greetz Dreezle


----------

